

Commonly Misheard Expressions to Avoid in Your Writing - kapilkaisare
http://lifehacker.com/5635042/commonly-misheard-expressions-to-avoid-in-your-writing

======
bobds
I find this type of "phonetic" typos interesting. It feels weird when I make
one, although it's usually on independent words instead of parts of a phrase.
I make typos like no-know, here-hear, that kind of stuff.

Are there any related studies on the subject?

~~~
shabble
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondegreen> might be a good place to start

~~~
bobds
I also found <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malapropism> which is somewhat
related. Not exactly what I was looking for though.

------
praptak
Principles, not principals. Unless you really mean headmasters not the
fundamental rules or beliefs:)

------
auxbuss
couldn't care less, not could care less

I've no idea how these get mixed up.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
From switch007 via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1443308>

David Mitchell does an excellent job of explaining "I couldn't care less"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw#t=0m56s>

~~~
shabble
As does John Cleese: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUsPnKD1gk>

It's a common annoyance :-)

------
auxbuss
redress the balance, not readdress the balance

------
auxbuss
toe the line, not tow the line

